# Smell Gas



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am back with more questions. Need your expert advice in what to look for and how to trouble shoot a couple things. As you know, I purchased my first gto a couple months back and shipped the car to my godfather to store until I got home. Work has had me in France, and I won't get back home for another week or two.

I had my godfather take her out a few times to put some mile on her and make sure she ran good. He said for the most part, it runs and idle really good. However, he said he smells gas coming through firewall when stopped at lights, and when he really jumped on her, the throttle response is off or slow, he says it wines up before it actually takes off, but did say that once she goes, she goes quite strong.

When I bought the car, the previous owner had a new fuel pump put in and original carb rebuilt. 

Sound off let me know what you think and what to look for in trouble shooting. I am guessing I may have to get the carb retuned and fuel pump checked for leaks, but I am far from a guy in the "know" so any help would be great. 

Thanks guys.

DeMarcus


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check the fuel line for leakage at the connections. Using excessive fuel? Carb dumping gas down the intake? Fuel pump functioning properly. At idle the smell of raw gas leaking can be really strong. When taking off with hesitation there is a fuel delivery issue. If the fuel pump and all lines are ok then the carb needs looked at closely..... Smelling raw gas like that with a hot motor and not knowing where its coming from is a recipe for disaster I'd not drive it until its diagnosed.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

When I could smell some gas it was the fuel line.. let the engine run, open the hood and smell or look if you can find it! Go all the way from the fuel filter to the carb(s), the chance is pretty good to find the leak there.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Check the fuel line for leakage at the connections. Using excessive fuel? Carb dumping gas down the intake? Fuel pump functioning properly. At idle the smell of raw gas leaking can be really strong. When taking off with hesitation there is a fuel delivery issue. If the fuel pump and all lines are ok then the carb needs looked at closely..... *Smelling raw gas like that with a hot motor and not knowing where its coming from is a recipe for disaster I'd not drive it until its diagnosed*.


:agree

Bear


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok thanks guys for the tips. I will get it off the road and check the fuel pump for leaks, as well the carb. Stay tuned. :seeya:


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

It is possible that the brass fitting/coupler that holds the brass fuel filter into the carburator body (and into which the fuel line connects) has become somewhat stripped and is no longer affording a tight seal, allowing fuel to leak. That happened with my vehicle. I noticed that I could not get a tight connection at that point. I eventually had the filter permanently removed (disposable filter placed between tank and fuel pump), and the fitting epoxied in place.


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I think we figure out the problem, and it was not under the hood which was music to my ears. Checked fuel pump, linkage, connections, carb, etc. Not the slightest sign of leakage. Checked the gas tank filler vent tube and it had a hole it in. Believe that was the cause of smelling of gas. Once the car was filled up to the max and driven, the gas leaked from there and the exhaust blew the smell on front especially considering it's a convertible . So my godfather is going to a local auto shop to get a new gas tank filler vent tube and hose kit, or I will order it from ames and see if that fixes the problem which I believe it will. 

Spoke to the previous owner today about the throttle response, he said he tuned the carb to roar up a little before the car actually took off. So the carb will be tweaked a little to get that hesitation is out so that she goes right when you jump down on her. Would of made since me calling and asking him that from the jump

Will keep you posted if all is solved with these fixes:cheers and thanks for your suggestions.


----------

